# Oyster Pile-Bagdad



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

Lately, I've been fishing the Oyster Pile boat launch in Bagdad a lot. I've caught 1 speck about a month ago and tonight, a guy named Jack caught a few juvenile white trout. That's all that would hit tonight. The vast majority of the time it's catfish. You know you had a bad night when you can't even catch catfish. I grew up in the city so I'm new to this whole fishing thing but surely there must be something more out there. Has anybody had any better luck in that area? Pointers maybe? What's out there this time of the year?


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

the fish are there, its probably more of a technique thing more than location at this point. you have to be willing to change and thats where most folks have the biggest problem. they will dig in their box for an artificial and throw it a dozen times and never use it again claiming that they are not an artificial bait guy. tell us more about yourself. do you have a boat? do you ever try fishing anywhere else with luck?best thing to do is find a buddy that catches fish and tag along and do as he does


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you talking about the boat ramp, or the actual oyster pile where folks go to catch mullet. Landlocked or by boat? I like using a walmart flounder rig w/ cut bait but last time I went to 3 mile bridge, I caught some 3 inch Elyes w/ a cast net and used a single hook/sinker combo and caught a few species of snapper and other trash.....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Launch at oyster pile - go left to mouth of pond creek (1/4 mile) Use jig on bottom (gulp new penny - the smaller one) jig entire area. You will catch white & speckled trout and maybe reds, flounder or striper

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

beach music said:


> the fish are there, its probably more of a technique thing more than location at this point. you have to be willing to change and thats where most folks have the biggest problem. they will dig in their box for an artificial and throw it a dozen times and never use it again claiming that they are not an artificial bait guy. tell us more about yourself. do you have a boat? do you ever try fishing anywhere else with luck?best thing to do is find a buddy that catches fish and tag along and do as he does


 
Sadly, for the time being, I'm landlocked. I've caught catfish at Floridatown BL, catfish at oyster pile BL, catfish, grass eel, and blacktip at three mile, Spanish and hardtail at Pickens pier. I usually try to use live shrimp and bull minnows but I'll cut up just about anything and use that to tide me over when the shrimp runs out. That speck I caught in Bagdad was on a hunk of needlefish. It's the off season and I'm single with no kids so I have plenty of time to fish unlike my friends but I try to learn something whenever I can from anyone. I didn't know if the fish had vacated the airspace now that it's cold. I heard about the spot up river a little bit but can't access it yet. That old Quikrete plant is now a pier/park but it isn't open yet I don't think. Still doing some work on it. That would get me much closer to that fork.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would try Archie Glover boat ramp off Avalon at I10, and some folks even fish right there at the bridge on Hwy 90/Russell Harbor. Also the fishing "pier"on the north side of 90 by Jims Fish Camp. At night the finger mullet are thick on the shore around Archie Glover, I'd catch a bunch of them and then cast em out in the depths!


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haven't tried Archie Glover or Russell Harbor yet. I'm gonna have to check that out.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought most of the oyster bars were about gone from the bay?


----------

